# Vesuvius Parts List and Where to buy



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey all,

Ive had a good look around and was going to do a basic service on the V. Also, wanting to change the pressure relief valve as it partially stuck the other day. It self resolved but its not the sort of thing I want to keep happening.

So, where do we get spare parts, as im struggling to even find a catalogue anywhere.

Cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Planter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Ive had a good look around and was going to do a basic service on the V. Also, wanting to change the pressure relief valve as it partially stuck the other day. It self resolved but its not the sort of thing I want to keep happening.
> 
> ...


Presumably you message Paolo?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I have messaged him already and not heard back yet, so thought id see if there is an alternate others have used. But did feel he may be the end goal. Cheers mate.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@DavecUK

might chip in.......I bet he has suitcases full of seals and grommets and such stuff!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

True, Dave has always been a big help when my brain stops working.....which is not uncommon.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How old is your machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> How old is your machine.


About 2.5-3 years .


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

As boots said. C.2017.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Planter said:


> True, Dave has always been a big help when my brain stops working.....which is not uncommon.


I just had another look at your pm the other day...I must confess I have had a few other things on my mind. After reading it a few times I realise the object most prominently front and centre of the photo that I thought you were referring to was not the problem, but actually the object at the bottom hardly visible. The clue being the word tube and blowing through the drip tray...being busy I just looked at the prominent object in the centre of the photo. I advised you incorrectly, it's not the "pressure relief valve" you were talking about...but the "vacuum breaker". Just as an aside to anyone who sends me a photo, just put an arrow pointing to the thing you want to highlight, it's hugely helpful on a photo of internals.

I still have the old version combined valve on mine which does have 2 tubes on it...you have the revised valve fitted to later models because of problems (usually caused by bad water), mine has been fault free for 4 years or more because I only use RO water. The revised valve is a T connector with a Pressure relief valve on the top and a Vacuum breaker on the bottom.

Spares are from an in country retailer e.g. BB in the UK. These things are not prone to failure, but do have a limited life of 3-7 years depending on steam boiler usage and should be considered a potential service item every so often. However, poor water quality can mean they can leak in as little as 6 months. I've not opened one of these up, but I believe they are a thermally operated positive close valve that might well be cleanable with a light citric acid soak and rinse. I guess it does depend on the metals within and it's mode of operation. I have a spare, but I am not inclined to open it up for fun and games. I would also advise you to check out the water you are using on the V.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh and just before anyone starts stating it's a cheap valve (as a few are inclined to do), this vacuum breaker (factory wholesale) actually costs about 7 times the cost of the standard ones and is made by Fluid O tech!

https://www.fluidotech.it/site/assets/files/1334/f-lab-anti-vacuum-valve-datasheet-.pdf

Looking at the datasheet it seems to be Nickel and Titanium, so probably using a memory metal effect rather than bi-metal strip closure. certainly the Italian factory supply websites descibe it with the word memory.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I just had another look at your pm the other day...I must confess I have had a few other things on my mind. After reading it a few times I realise the object most prominently front and centre of the photo that I thought you were referring to was not the problem, but actually the object at the bottom hardly visible. The clue being the word tube and blowing through the drip tray...being busy I just looked at the prominent object in the centre of the photo. I advised you incorrectly, it's not the "pressure relief valve" you were talking about...but the "vacuum breaker". Just as an aside to anyone who sends me a photo, just put an arrow pointing to the thing you want to highlight, it's hugely helpful on a photo of internals.
> 
> I still have the old version combined valve on mine which does have 2 tubes on it...you have the revised valve fitted to later models because of problems (usually caused by bad water), mine has been fault free for 4 years or more because I only use RO water. The revised valve is a T connector with a Pressure relief valve on the top and a Vacuum breaker on the bottom.
> 
> Spares are from an in country retailer e.g. BB in the UK. These things are not prone to failure, but do have a limited life of 3-7 years depending on steam boiler usage and should be considered a potential service item every so often. However, poor water quality can mean they can leak in as little as 6 months. I've not opened one of these up, but I believe they are a thermally operated positive close valve that might well be cleanable with a light citric acid soak and rinse. I guess it does depend on the metals within and it's mode of operation. I have a spare, but I am not inclined to open it up for fun and games. I would also advise you to check out the water you are using on the V.


That's my old machine which I refitted with the Valve via paolo , as i had three of the other ones go in quick succession.

Re Bad water dunno I used bottled and one of the original valves lasted less than 2 months from memory


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I've had one original valve still fine after 4 years, you had 3 go in quick succession....I think a very good possibility that the water was to blame.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks very much all. And Dave. As ever always a big aid.

Apologies my pic wasn't obvious. I could've been more helpful and highlight where.

I'll give it a clean up and re-seal with some ptfe and see what happens. It's not causing a huge issue but I like sorting things if I'm not 100% happy.

I've contacted Paolo also so will see if the part can be obtained direct.

Thanks again all


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

being Nickel and Titanium, it should be OK to inject a bit of descaling solution into it....plus sometimes the seat can gunk up, because there's more than just limescale contamination in water. As I said I am pretty sure the seal is made using memory metal (trade name Nitinol) pushing against a Viton seal . It's a clever solution really, not used by many manufacturers because it costs so much more than the cheaper standard vac valves.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Just waiting for the pressure to drop and ill take it off and run some solution through it and see how we go from there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Well I've had one original valve still fine after 4 years, you had 3 go in quick succession....I think a very good possibility that the water was to blame.


My Volvic must have been sulphuric to make one go in 4 weeks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> My Volvic must have been sulphuric to make one go in 4 weeks.


It's not about 1, one can be faulty, but to have so many go is water. You could see the deposits in some of the photos as I remember. I have had leaks on test machine and with RO water, I never see deposits like that. I keep trying to explain to people, it's not just about Calcium and Magnesium...in the end i give up and get my coat. People want to believe bottled water is machine safe...fine by me..

P.S. A mate had a different machine with exactly the same combined breaker/safety valve and he uses RO water, he also had no problems over the years.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> P.S. A mate had a different machine with exactly the same combined breaker/safety valve


What machine Dave, and can I easily source parts for that one?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Planter said:


> What machine Dave, and can I easily source parts for that one?


But that's the old system, you have the newer better one with separate valves on a T Piece?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I just had another look at your pm the other day...I must confess I have had a few other things on my mind. After reading it a few times I realise the object most prominently front and centre of the photo that I thought you were referring to was not the problem, but actually the object at the bottom hardly visible. The clue being the word tube and blowing through the drip tray...being busy I just looked at the prominent object in the centre of the photo. I advised you incorrectly, it's not the "pressure relief valve" you were talking about...but the "vacuum breaker". Just as an aside to anyone who sends me a photo, just put an arrow pointing to the thing you want to highlight, it's hugely helpful on a photo of internals.
> 
> I still have the old version combined valve on mine which does have 2 tubes on it...you have the revised valve fitted to later models because of problems (usually caused by bad water), mine has been fault free for 4 years or more because I only use RO water. The revised valve is a T connector with a Pressure relief valve on the top and a Vacuum breaker on the bottom.
> 
> Spares are from an in country retailer e.g. BB in the UK. These things are not prone to failure, but do have a limited life of 3-7 years depending on steam boiler usage and should be considered a potential service item every so often. However, poor water quality can mean they can leak in as little as 6 months. I've not opened one of these up, but I believe they are a thermally operated positive close valve that might well be cleanable with a light citric acid soak and rinse. I guess it does depend on the metals within and it's mode of operation. I have a spare, but I am not inclined to open it up for fun and games. I would also advise you to check out the water you are using on the V.


 @DavecUK

Dave just to clarify this is the part I'm talking about.










Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, OK then it is the pressure relief valve...they don't usually go (e.g. last decades, as they have teflon seats) regardless of the water used because they are always closed, or should be. That is definitely a valve you shouldn't service, get a new one. By undoing it you may well change the relief pressure. I'm not worried about the boiler bursting or anything because it's 70% filled, 2mm thick stainless with 12mm end plates and well capable of taking in excess of 24 bar. All the same it's not right...change it.

P.S. Marking out the item was super helpful, especially with my mind full of a potentially dying cat!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Oh, OK then it is the pressure relief valve...they don't usually go (e.g. last decades, as they have teflon seats) regardless of the water used because they are always closed, or should be. That is definitely a valve you shouldn't service, get a new one. By undoing it you may well change the relief pressure. I'm not worried about the boiler bursting or anything because it's 70% filled, 2mm thick stainless with 12mm end plates and well capable of taking in excess of 24 bar. All the same it's not right...change it.
> 
> P.S. Marking out the item was super helpful, especially with my mind full of a potentially dying cat!


Thats helpful Dave, and apologies I wasnt clear when I first bought it up.

As for the cat - hope everything is ok and sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I may end up putting in an order for group spares from LF but might need to run my final choice of parts past Dave first if that's ok (to check best materials for seals and O-rings). I did think Paulo was going to supply me with the correct parts along with some accessories I wanted but after a lot of effort clarifying what I wanted (and probably a fair bit on his part too to be fair), nothing has been forthcoming. If I do put an order in (with LF or ACS), I would order extras and would be prepared to add to the order.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

dan1502 said:


> I may end up putting in an order for group spares from LF but might need to run my final choice of parts past Dave first if that's ok (to check best materials for seals and O-rings). I did think Paulo was going to supply me with the correct parts along with some accessories I wanted but after a lot of effort clarifying what I wanted (and probably a fair bit on his part too to be fair), nothing has been forthcoming. If I do put an order in (with LF or ACS), I would order extras and would be prepared to add to the order.


Dan, I have already spoken to BB who still stock parts for the V. As ever Jordan was very helpful and is contacting me today. It may be worth giving him a bell also.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I started with BB.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Fair enough, if Jordan cant help me today Ill probably be looking for some bits. But have recently done seals/gaskets etc, so will only be this one valve I require.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Planter said:


> Fair enough, if Jordan cant help me today Ill probably be looking for some bits. But have recently done seals/gaskets etc, so will only be this one valve I require.


Remember any safety valve with a release pressure of ahh... about 2 bar+ and the correct thread size (1/4 inch) will work fine as long as it's not a fairly tall one. Although 1.8 bar is just outside the Vs max temp/pressure rating of around 1.7 bar, I always prefer to be a bit above that. so 2 to 2.5 bar makes me feel a lot happier. The V standard pressure relief valve is 2.5 bar rated.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Dave. I did take the other valve off, given it a good soak in a solution and haven't had an issue since and have left the V turned on.

Like I said previously this was just minor, occasional and not a major issue. Just want to aim to resolve or replace before it potentially became worse.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Planter said:


> Thanks Dave. I did take the other valve off, given it a good soak in a solution and haven't had an issue since and have left the V turned on.
> 
> Like I said previously this was just minor, occasional and not a major issue. Just want to aim to resolve or replace before it potentially became worse.


Definitely, these valves shouldn't ever release....unless the pressure goes too high, which for the V would be over 140C and that's not really possible, because Gicar limit things to 130 on their PIDs unless you put in an offset. however, that said you have an Orchstrale commercial control board and it's possible Gicar never included my recommendations 14 years ago (it's a long story) in that particular board. So

1. Check in the advanced settings you don't have any offset programmed for the steam boiler

2. If the replacement valve also sometimes lets off pressure...then it's time to check the temp sensor in the steam boiler!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Dave.

Is there a standard set of factory numbers that should be input into the advanced settings just so I know whether anything has been deviated from significantly?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Actually I remember I had the option of a steam boiler (service boiler) offset removed....so it can't be that. Just keep an eye on it and if the replacement valve lets go, it could be the temp sensor. Perhaps crudded up perhaps faulty?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Actually I remember I had the option of a steam boiler (service boiler) offset removed....so it can't be that. Just keep an eye on it and if the replacement valve lets go, it could be the temp sensor. Perhaps crudded up perhaps faulty?


Perfect, thanks Dave. And will do. I always use bottled water, but do take on board what youre saying about bottled water vs. Ro benefits


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Planter said:


> Perfect, thanks Dave. And will do. I always use bottled water, but do take on board what youre saying about bottled water vs. Ro benefits


It all to often falls on deaf ears I am afraid, but after more than 15 years of using RO water and my friends now realising my machines don't often get faults, not because I am special (as they thought), but because I use RO.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Not sure if this is the exact thread to use but....

Where would one source the right temperature probe for the brew boiler?

Recently I have had an intermittent error on my Vesuvius. The coffee boiler temp as reading much higher than the setpoint.

Now I have received an error message. "Alarm Coffee Temperat.1" with an exclamation point on the screen.

From browsing forums, it suggests that my temp probe is failing/failed.

Where could I order a replacement?

Thanks all


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@DavecUK


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Bella barista in the uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Or@Paolo_Cortese in Italy


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

steveholt said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Not sure if this is the exact thread to use but....
> 
> ...


 *Steve, when and where did you buy the machine?*

@kennyboy993 suggestion, although meant well, *isn't a great idea unless you purchased the machine from them*...think hard about that one for a bit. If you purchased from the factory direct @ashcroc suggestion is a much better one.

I have a reputation for impartiality and trust with any companies I review/advise and always try and ensure the consumer gets correct information, not sales fluff. I set up a support forum for ACS for owners of their machines, whether people use it or not is up to them. I considered holding spares for UK owners of factory machines, so they could save massively on postage charges but feedback over the last 6 months on this forum and my own reputation made me think the better of it. You guys know who to thank for that.

This of course doesn't stop you guys doing group buys of maintenance spares to reduce the postage and then ask the factory to ship to one address for a large enough buy to keep them interested. I am sure one of the grateful owners will organise that.

Ultimately most of the parts including the temp sensors are standard parts and can be purchased from most vendors of spares for espresso machines. Even the main board I believe is a standard part that can be flashed with the correct firmware (I have the kit to do that, but not all the firmware versions) *as a source of last resort*, I will in the future be able to flash firmware if ever needed..


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Folks,

This was a factory Machine - and Paolo will have the part in the post to me this week 

Dave - My silent trouble shooting was indeed driven by the users forum you run. I didnt want to bother you directly, as well you carry quite a load with respect to general expertise and ACS specifics, I didnt want to impose upon you if I didnt have to. I didnt post on the other forum as I didnt want to turn up to a new place just to be seen to be demanding help/getting it all wrong.

Thanks all for your help - I am not around here as much as I used to be, but this place still is a big part of my coffee life.

With caffinated affection, steve


----------



## sep297 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,

The 1000w element on my Vesuvius has just failed does anyone know where I can get a replacement in the Uk, including gaskets etc. I am lead to believe they are a reasonably standard part.

Many thanks in advance

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Just email ACS they will ship one rapid [email protected]


----------



## sep297 (Apr 1, 2011)

cuprajake said:


> Just email ACS they will ship one rapid [email protected]


Thanks I have dropped them a line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

